# Cool Season Weed Control Routine Maintenance



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Recently finished the full renovation of 10K sq ft. I put Tenacity with NIS down with seed, and plan on doing it again in 3-4 weeks (early October). After that, I'll keep an eye on things for the remainder of the year, but with the winter coming soon thereafter, I probably won't put anything else down.

Next year, though, I want to be prepared once spring comes back around. I've tried to do as much research as possible, and I think I've got it down. Please advise if I'm on the right track, or way off.

Based on what was in the lawn prior to the renovation, as well as what appears in neighbors lawns, it looks like my biggest hurdles are crabgrass, foxtail, and clover. Based on the label, quinclorac handles all of that. Can I use quinclorac as a preemergent? Or should I use the Tenacity as pre-m, and then quin as needed throughout the year? And will a generic version of quin, like Ortho Weed B Gon (which also gets me 24d and Dicamba), suffice on a routine maintenance schedule/as needed?

Thanks all!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Hi Jeff! Welcome to TLF!

1) When using Tenacity as a pre-emergent (pre-m), it's not necessary to add a NIS.

2) Quinclorac does not have any soil residual, so it cannot and should not be used as a pre-m. It is a post-m only.

3) Tenacity as a pre-M is generally pretty short lived. I think it's only 30 or 60 days (someone else will know for sure). For the season(s) after a reno it's better to use a pre-m with a longer life, such as prodiamine (aka Barricade) or dithiopyr (aka Dimension). Those generally are active for 3-4 months before needing re-application.

4) Any variety that has the AIs you need to tackle the weeds that require them for suppression will do, meaning it doesn't matter which brand. The more "popular" the brand usually means a higher price. I try to stick to generics to save a few bucks.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

@chrismar Thanks for the information! One of these days I'm going to put all of this into a table for easy organization. Trying to get all the information first!


----------

